# Bathroom Fan/Heater won't turn off



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a combo fan and heat blower in my bathroom that has a mind of it's own. The heat blower has mysteriously turned on and does not respond to the wall switch. When I flip the fuse, it goes off but not with the wall switch.

Any advice or ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

If its wired properly and it's doing that you need to replace it! Is it a brand new install or an older existing? Either way it needs to go or go back to the store if you just got it and your sure you have it wired properly.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

One other thing it could be is the type of wall switch you have. If it is a dimmer type on off control, I have had a bad switch brand new out of the box before that acted very similar to what your experiencing. Is your switch overheating?


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

It is existing wiring. We have lived in the home for about a year. No issues until now. In the meantime, I'm going to cut the power to the bathroom until I figure it out.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Check the back of the switch or the side to make sure the wires are not touching anything. Sometimes when you tuck the wires in the box they can make contact to turn the fixture on. Next I would check the fan/heater connections. Just make sure the breaker is off.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

stagliano said:


> It is existing wiring. We have lived in the home for about a year. No issues until now. In the meantime, I'm going to cut the power to the bathroom until I figure it out.


Good Idea !!!
We had a house fire New Years day due to a furnace malfunction in the attached garage. Thank the good Lord it was contained to the garage and laundry room.
Also the wife is not happy going to do wash at the Laundry Mat which is 7 miles away.

Pull the plug and be safe.
Larry


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like the switch is bad


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

I would guess bad switch contacts due to the good load those heaters draw. Ive never seen it happen but it is possible. Maybe put a 20 amp rated switch on the heater since it should require a 12-2 romex to begin with.


----------

